# Fuel consumption - Autotrail Apache 632 on Fiat 2.3



## compassrose

Hi.

I'm seriously thinking about buying a recent Apache 632 with the 2.3 engine. Everything about the van seems to fit my requirements but I'm a little unsure what average mpg to expect with reasonably careful driving. Does anyone have any first hand experience of this?

Cheers
David


----------



## greenasthegrass

Well is that not like saying how long is a piece of string? I drive our van and get an average of 28 mpg which is a Renault Master 2.5 120dci - 2006 low profile 3.9 tonnes van!

But I also got 28 mpg out of our Hymer Fiat 2.8 2004 model with a luton and only 3.5 tonnes.

So depends where you are going lots of hills then less mileage and if you have a heavy foot my husband got around 25mpg in the Hymer he has never driven this one (thank you God!)

I suppose the old adage is if you are looking at MPG then is a motorhome for you? If its tag axle and how much it weighs makes a big difference. Rapide has a massive bus so he only gets something like 20 mpg.

Not very helpful but gives you some ideas I suppose.

Greenie :roll:


----------



## blongs

Hi

Have a look in the logbook section to see what you can find.

Logbook

There are a few Autotrail 2.3 entries, if not look for other models with the same engine and overcab and see what they do. The results will probably be much of a muchness.

Ben


----------



## rayc

compassrose said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about buying a recent Apache 632 with the 2.3 engine. Everything about the van seems to fit my requirements but I'm a little unsure what average mpg to expect with reasonably careful driving. Does anyone have any first hand experience of this?
> 
> Cheers
> David


David, On my recent trip to France Idid 2176 miles at an average of 26.07mpg. On 272 mile autoroute section I averaged 27.09mpg and on a very hilly 216 mile section of country roads in Lozere department got 21.60mpg. Ray


----------



## hblewett

We have an Apache 634U with a 2.3 engine, which we have had for nearly 3 years. Fuel consumption varies between 26 and 29 mpg, depending on where we go, how quick etc.

Our usual cruising speed on motorways (which we don't use a great deal) is 56/57 mph (along with the lorries, saving all [most] of the bother of lane changing etc). Curently our trip meter is showing us doing 28.5 over the last 500 miles in UK. The lower end of fuel consumption only happens with lots of motorway use and little else. Even mixed driving in and about mountains (proper ones - Alps, Pyrenees etc) doesn't make that much difference, as a typical 2-3000 mile trip on the continent will average about 27.

I should qualify that these are the trip computer readings, not 'brim-to-brim' measurements.

I suspect that with modern engines it is the size of 'brick' and speed you are shifting it through the air that is most important rather than an extra quarter of a tonne or which manufacturer that is most important. We are very happy with our 634Uand certainly wouldn't go for something diferent for the sake of a mile or two per gallon.

If you're buying new, check out your dealer - we did have a list of issues in the first year (pretty typical I think for most makes, sadly), but they all got sorted and we've been pretty trouble free since); so having a decent, helpful dealer seems important to me. Whether it is as critical for a newish 2nd-hand m'home may be debatable, if all the build-quality/PDI issues have already been dealt with.

Whatever you do, go for it and enjoy


----------



## compassrose

Thanks a lot for that - just the mix of replies I was hoping for. Of course, on its own mpg is not a deal breaker but it can help colour a van purchase decision particularly - as in my case - moving away from a frugal van conversion to a more thirsty coachbuilt.

Thanks to all
David


----------

